
Internet Movie Cars Database - rishabhd
http://www.imcdb.org/
======
cyberferret
Wow, this is great (and very comprehensive). I remember being really intrigued
years ago when I stumbled on "The Cars of Tintin" [1] (one of my favourite
comics as a kid). The vehicles in Tintin were beautifully drawn and the
attention to detail was exquisite.

Someone also did a "Planes of Tintin" [2].

I wonder if anyone has done "Internet movie plane database"? If so, I hope
someone can post a good link as an appendix to the OP...

[1] -
[http://dardel.info/tintin/indexE.html](http://dardel.info/tintin/indexE.html)

[2] - [http://angeldustandbones.blogspot.com.au/2014/02/a-guide-
to-...](http://angeldustandbones.blogspot.com.au/2014/02/a-guide-to-aircraft-
of-tintin-volume-1.html)

~~~
dingaling
[http://www.impdb.org/index.php?title=The_Internet_Movie_Plan...](http://www.impdb.org/index.php?title=The_Internet_Movie_Plane_Database)

I used to contribute to the 'mystery planes identification parade', I really
should make time again to do so.

------
scrollaway
I love that site. I first found it when I googled a license plate from an IT
Crowd episode, which led me to another movie (love and other disasters) where
the exact same car was used:

[https://imgur.com/a/So1m6](https://imgur.com/a/So1m6)

So cool. :)

------
onorton
My Dad loves to point out in period films when cars came out after the film
was set. He'll love this and I guess I can one-up him now.

------
mcdonje
There sure are a lot on a show called "Top Gear".

------
zeep
Nitpick: Some probably should be merged, like these Honda bikes:

    
    
        CBR 1100 XX Super Blackbird (11)
        CBR 1100 XX Superblackbird (1)

------
z3t4
Is this done via computer vision or manually ? Either way it's impressive.

~~~
throwaway2016a
I would like to know too. It always intrigues me how sites like this that have
a seemingly unique database actually build the database.

And if it is computer vision, how did they get the footage?

~~~
elihu
Are the DMV records public in many states? It seems like you could feed a
corpus of video into a license plate scanning algorithm and lookup make/model
from DMV records, if available. Presumably, that would be more accurate than
trying to recognize the vehicle from appearance (either manually or using
machine learning).

~~~
throwaway2016a
Movies are often shot on private lots. There is no requirement that a vehicle
actually be registered and be using a real valid license plate unless it is
driven on public roads. (at least in the US)

I would be curious if that database is public, though.

------
sokoloff
Cool. One of our cars is in the database, despite having just been a
background car.

~~~
zonged
our cars?

~~~
sokoloff
One of the cars my family owns. (We've had a few old cars over the years
appear in TV series or background of movie shots; never managed to land a
"hero car" role for any of them.) Only one made the database, which was
surprising to me that it made it as it was a background shot, not at all
critical to the movie.

------
nazarewk
[http://www.imcdb.org/vehicle_426298-De-
Lorean-T-40.html](http://www.imcdb.org/vehicle_426298-De-Lorean-T-40.html)
made my day

------
callumprentice
Couldn't find the SV9 Competizione mostly I think because search ignores terms
less than 4 characters.

Friend of mine worked on it and it was featured briefly in True Blood -
[http://thethrottle.com/2010/08/06/what-does-true-bloods-
lafa...](http://thethrottle.com/2010/08/06/what-does-true-bloods-lafayette-
drive-17-hq-photos/)

Will try to add it if it really doesn't exist.

------
oblib
This is cool as can be, especially the "custom cars" section. There are a few
in there I worked on but I helped build most of this one when I was around 16
years old...

[http://www.imcdb.org/vehicles.php?make=Custom+made&model=Eve...](http://www.imcdb.org/vehicles.php?make=Custom+made&model=Evel+Knievel&modelMatch=1&modelInclModel=on)

------
helipad
Alright, alright, alright

[http://www.imcdb.org/movie.php?id=106677](http://www.imcdb.org/movie.php?id=106677)

~~~
chiph
The burger stand from the film is still running in Austin:

[https://www.google.com/maps/@30.3512032,-97.7339721,3a,39.5y...](https://www.google.com/maps/@30.3512032,-97.7339721,3a,39.5y,101.78h,91.1t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1snYwyhMwunkU8RiN-
eu7OXw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656)

Not sure if you'll see a Plymouth RoadRunner Superbird there though...

------
hollander
Beautiful!

[http://www.imcdb.org/vehicle_43840-Rover-Mini-Chic-
ADO20-199...](http://www.imcdb.org/vehicle_43840-Rover-Mini-Chic-
ADO20-1997.html)

For images like this one, make a submit/suggest/correct button, without having
to register. I don't see the BMW 7 and Peugeot 406 mentioned.

~~~
borispavlovic
The big car in the center is a BMW and behind, a bit left is the Peugeot

~~~
growt
I think he meant that the two cars are not mentioned (not that he/she does not
see them).

The BMW is mentioned in another frame for that movie:
[http://www.imcdb.org/movie_455078-L-anniversaire.html](http://www.imcdb.org/movie_455078-L-anniversaire.html)

------
dsfyu404ed
I wonder how long the Crown Vic will be out of production before it stops
being the most popular make/model.

------
ilovefood
Thank you so much! I finally found the car from Wolf of Wallstreet that I'll
buy.

~~~
amelius
Which one?

~~~
robin_reala
Presumably the Countach 20th Anniversary.

~~~
LeonM
It was a 25th anniversary edition. And I say _was_ because they actually
wrecked the real car for the movie (instead of using a replica). Such a
shame...

~~~
robin_reala
Oops, 25th of course. And I hadn’t realised it was a real one :( Hopefully
they trashed a non-runner at least.

------
5_minutes
This is why the internet exists. This is awesome.

Oh this: [http://www.imcdb.org/vehicle_243751-Austin-
FX4-1968.html](http://www.imcdb.org/vehicle_243751-Austin-FX4-1968.html)

------
roman_savchuk
Surprised to see that of all motorcycles only HD Electra Glide made it to the
top 250 vehicles.

------
krets
Is this actually done by hand or is it Machine Learning behind it?

~~~
Cthulhu_
Manual, similar to IMDB, Wikipedia, etc; never underestimate the power of
crowdsourcing.

------
bovermyer
Back to the Future is not listed for the DeLorean.

~~~
Amorymeltzer
Yes it is:

[http://www.imcdb.org/movie_88763-Back-to-the-
Future.html](http://www.imcdb.org/movie_88763-Back-to-the-Future.html)

[http://www.imcdb.org/vehicles.php?resultsStyle=asImages&sort...](http://www.imcdb.org/vehicles.php?resultsStyle=asImages&sortBy=4&make=De+Lorean&model=DMC+12&modelMatch=1&modelInclModel=on)

------
bakztfuture
This is brilliant!

------
b__d
i'd like something like that for watches.

~~~
mwexler
As it turns out...
[http://watchesinmovies.info/](http://watchesinmovies.info/) And if you want
to see what the celebs choose in real life and compare to what they chose in
the move, sometimes [http://www.watch-id.com/](http://www.watch-id.com/) has
the info.

------
jdlyga
Yes, the movie Cars is in the database :)

------
anon335dtzbvc
So where do i find the top 250 list?

~~~
kowdermeister
Here's the stats page:

[http://www.imcdb.org/stats.php?type=makes&subject=2&limit=25](http://www.imcdb.org/stats.php?type=makes&subject=2&limit=25)

------
tiirbo
Very, very cool!

------
H00tyMcOwlFace
Why

~~~
gokhan
"Because it's there"

------
RickJWagner
Huh. I like it.

------
jokoon
Also don't forget about the Internet Movie Firearms database

[http://www.imfdb.org/wiki/Main_Page](http://www.imfdb.org/wiki/Main_Page)

Crazy to see that there are custom made guns in movies, like this one:

[http://www.imfdb.org/wiki/Bourne_Supremacy,_The#Keppeler_.26...](http://www.imfdb.org/wiki/Bourne_Supremacy,_The#Keppeler_.26_Fritz_KS_II_Mockup_Prop)

~~~
sytelus
I'm wondering where all these props end up after movie is done. There is so
many things usually get created from costumes to props even in average movie
which usually get disappear. Wouldn't it be good startup that works with
producers to collect all these material and puts in some online shop? It
doesn't have to be for fans for specific movie. For example, if I wanted
shoes, I can just look up that website to see if anything used in movie is
available in my size. It reduces burden of finding cool stuff on customer
part.

~~~
sanswork
They reuse a lot of them. A lot of props come from prop shops that lend them
out.

Here's an example
[http://i.imgur.com/mItm9Og.png](http://i.imgur.com/mItm9Og.png)

~~~
Famicoman
One of my favorite examples of this is the magnetic boots in Face Off (1997)
and the boots the Goombas wear in Super Mario Bros. (1993)

~~~
Freak_NL
Or _that one newspaper_ ¹ — not the exact same physical item obviously.

1: [http://www.businessinsider.com/ed-oneill-has-been-reading-
th...](http://www.businessinsider.com/ed-oneill-has-been-reading-the-same-
newspaper-for-20-years-2012-9?international=true&r=US&IR=T)

